# When you find jelly



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

But no eggs could that be a sign of egg eating? I have what I beleive to be 2 males a 3 females leucs. When they were bought they were bought as 1 male 4 females. ( 3 different purchases over the last 1 1/2 years) any way I just started finding eggs. I found 2 that went bad last week and 2 more yesterday. In the petri dish with the two eggs I found alot of jelly but no eggs. COuld this be egg eating or just new frogs trying to get it right?


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

I would suspect egg eating. I have a group of 1:3 Leucs and lost my first two clutches to what I suspect now was egg eating. I found three eggs after that and chased out a egg eating female from another clutch managing to save one egg. Everytime I see a female in a cocohut the other two are usually posted outside just waiting for the laying female to leave. With alot of watching on my part and a male who is always waiting inside for one of the girls to finish I have gotten some tads. But I have to watch very careful.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

IS there a point when they will not eat the eggs? Say for instance if they start to delevlop will they leave them alone? I did not want to pull these ones just yet but then again I do not want them to get eaten either.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

So i posted that message maybe an hour ago. I went back in to check on the two eggs and now I have one egg. SO i pulled it out and now and going to have to keep an eye out. 
Would I be better off to pull female or two? trade for a few males?I think my only problem would be I dont really know who is who? Am i rambling? yes i think so. :lol:


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not sure about when they will not eat them. I know my three would never let them last past a day after laying without my intervention. 

As for pulling or trading, it really comes down to what you want to do. I have decided to trade one of my Females away. Which was not a easy decision since, the luecs where my first frogs and where all named by my boys since we got them. It took a family meeting to decide who was tradable and who was not.  

I know from talking with some other people that getting decent eggs is much easier if you have them kept as pairs instead of a group. I am going to try to intro the new male, when I get it, into my 29 gal tank and keep them as a 2.2 group. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

the only thing is, if you pull a female or two, and you leave a female in there, you really don't know if she was the one who laid them or not. if she didnt lay them, what's to stop her from eating them. i had the same problem with my auratus female, except she eats her own eggs :roll: . i would come home to a ton of gel which probably had about 10 eggs in it, but just gel, and she would eat her own babies its so annoying. sometimes females stop eating eggs, but my female has done this for 2 years now. good luck


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

that is the bane of my life. Trinity, one of my tricolors, does this constantly to her own clutches.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

well i did manage to pull the one egg that was left and it looks to be good. I am not going to get my hopes up as this is only the 2nd clutch I found from them but atleast it is a step in the right direction. 
I was so excited I finallly got my group of leucs that I wanted and now I may have to sperate them or trade part of them off.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Kristy, 
IMO there is a point that the eggs get to where the other females will not eat them anymore. In my experience, eggs that are about 3-4 days old (if they last that long) will not be eaten.(after they look more like tads in the egg, than eggs. and if they are good eggs.) I have taken eggs out after they are laid (petri dish) leave em until they start to develop (3-4 days), then, put them back in the viv. They have always left them alone at that point. Of course this is just my experience with one of my groups of Auratus, that I have had egg eating problems with. I have also seen rival females go into the hut, eat the eggs that are in there, and lay her own in the same spot.
I just remove the eggs the night they are laid, and I dont really have issues anymore. The problem with that is, that they keep laying if you take the eggs out, so prepare to have alot of eggs/tads/froglets around to care for! Now I have resorted to the above practice of taking them out till they develop a few days, then put them back in the viv. It has worked for me, so far................
Good Luck :wink:


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Here's another thought... snails :x


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Try putting more egg laying spots in the vivs so the females can get their own spots? If you take out/move the one they are using now, and put in a few new ones in other spots, you basically take away what they are fighting over (if that is the case) and make them all have to bicker and decide over who get's what place to lay in. If you can fit in one for each female, and maybe an extra, that could be something to try.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I currently only have 2 coco nut huts with petri dishes in there. So if i have 3-4 females then maybe I should add some more. The waterfall I was so happy with has got to go( not workign how I wanted it to) so they gives me a bit more room to put another coconut hut. Ill try that see if it works. 
I havent seen any snails at all so I dont think that is it but I will keep and eye out for them.
Thanks for the advice so far guys


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

crickets also eat eggs if you feed them crickets, i just lost an eggs that was 12 days old to a cricket in my leuc tank :x , so i took the eggs out... but it sounds like it could be eggs eating. good luck


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I think they all need a stern talking too. After finding my scattered eggs i started looking under the huts. Two huts had jelly but only 1 eggs each in them. And the amount of jelly was decent prpbably had about 8-10 eggs each in them. They are offically not on my good side right now.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

More huts!! If they have to fight for spots (and boys) they will do whatever they can to sabatoge the other girls to get what they want... and the other girls do it right back


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I will be adding two more huts after work today. When I took out the pump for the waterfall that did not go as planned. I ended up not filling the hole in in time ( bbehind a GS mountain) and two of the leucs set up shop behind it. I could not reach them to get them out so I had to wait and finally today I spotted every body out and about and finished up filling in the hole. So when I get home I am going to fill in the pond section and place two more huts there. So then technically every one will have their own hut hopefully that fixes the problem or atleast helps?

What about film cannisters? Could they possibly use them also? Just looking for more ideas for laying spots


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if they can all fit in film canisters? The stuff I use film canisters with is larger... tho I do use short sections of larger sized PVC tubing for some of them 

You may want to shuffle around where the huts already in place are... the girls are still territorial over them, and moving all the huts to new places and adding more with give all the girls a clean slate to pick out huts. Not always easy in smaller sized tanks tho  You could always remove ALL the huts for a while, then add back huts, with the new additions, that might work and still give the clean slate. I'm not sure how long you'd need to keep them out... week or two maybe? If you need to trim the plants back, you could always trim them way back, and add the huts back in... that would make the change even more significant and help out a bit  Or if you wanted to add new plants... plant them, trim other plants, and put all the huts in  Little changes add up to a more significant change that will help!


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Have you added/changed around the laying spots? Jusst wanted to know if it helped reduce the egg eating or not? Thanks!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I added a few more huts and rearranged some plants but I also sold two of the females. So I am hoping in a couple of weeks I start seeing jelly with eggs.
Ill keep you posted


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> I'm not sure if they can all fit in film canisters? The stuff I use film canisters with is larger... tho I do use short sections of larger sized PVC tubing for some of them


Actually I have had our luecs lay successfully in film canisters and they will also hang out in them as well. 

I was surprised when they started laying in there. Some other frogs, besides thumbs I have found lay in film canisters are: Vittatus, galacs, Oyapok tinks and some auratus.

Melissa


----------

